# Potty Training



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

So, I just looked for a thread on this, and couldn't find one that fits my needs, which surprised me. haha.

Anyways, when I adopted Kuso yesterday, they told me he was potty trained, knew how to go outside, whined at the door if he wasn't let out, blah, blah, blah.

Well, let me tell you, that's the last time I'll listen to anyone about how a dog is before I know for myself, because I even HAD the back door open today, and where did he go? In the bathroom, almost the furthest place away from the back door. He's gone outside TWICE since we got him, and both times we praised him a lot and gave him treats. I took him outside after he ate, though he piddled WHILE he was eating. And I got Adam to take him out at 7:00 this morning to go potty. And I've been taking him out frequently, and every time he gets up from naps and whatnot. I always clean the spots right away with a odor and stain remover.

Anyways, is there any other tried and true methods you guys have used? Any other tips and tricks you guys could let me in on? I just want to make this time quicker and easier than it was with the Sibes. haha.​


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Take him outside *every* hour to go potty. Tell him "go potty" like it's a command. As soon as he goes give him lots of praise and treats. If he doesn't go take him back inside and try again in another hour. Considering he is four months old he shoukd be able to hold it for at least four hours. If you catch him in the act of going inside immediately take him outside while telling him "potty outside" in a gentle but firm voice.

It doesn't surprise me that he doesn't know where to go or how to ask to go out in his new home. We will get adult fosters that have been potty trained for years that have accidents when they first come to us. Every house is different and the rules change from place to place.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

The key is consistency. Same Door, same spot, same "go potty" command. You are all getting use to each other, I'm sure you will catch on to his "signs" and he will catch on to where he needs to go very soon. I know he's four months, but remember, everything is new, and they tend to go backwards when they get stressed. Take a step back and go thru the routine as if he were a 12 week old.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Ditto to both.
Consistancy and praise when he does the right thing. 
I always used the "go potty" command with my puppies. They got to where they would go potty on command. Very nice when traveling or when I need them to go potty in an unfamiliar place. People don't believe me. When I tell my dogs to go potty and they do people just stand there all wide eyed...:biggrin:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Absolutely agree with the others. Each time I took my 9 week old pup outside I would say 'go pee', and would also say it whilst she was peeing then immediately heaps of praise and playing.
At the same time I also taught her what 'outside' meant - just tossed treats outside the door and said 'outside' as she went out the door. She picked these two things up really quickly. Then I put them together - 'outside pee' and off she would go. She only went a couple of times inside after that which I luckily caught in the act, picked her up saying 'pee outside' as I carried her out. Worked a charm. 
Did have to be very watchful in the beginning though as she would just stand by the door when she wanted to go out. It took a month or so before she learnt to yip to get my attention.


----------



## GoodMarley (Apr 23, 2010)

If you wipe up an accident with a cloth and then place the piece of cloth where you want the dog to go outside, you can combine all of the above with the scent of the dog's own essence and the result will be pleasing. 

You can use a rock, stick or nail to keep the cloth located.

Good luck.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

^^^ This is a good piece of advice :wink:


----------



## g00dgirl (Nov 18, 2009)

Also don't let him out of the room you are in. If they can wander off to pee they will. If they are stuck in the same room as you then you can see the signs that they are getting ready to potty- the circling and sniffing or they may be more likely to whine to get out.

Felix wasn't trustworthy til he was over 6 months old. He finally started letting us know when he needed to go out, but it was a very subtle "sitting across the room from us and looking at us" no whining or going to the door.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

How is his housetraining going anyway? I heard you saying in another thread that you were still having some issues...are they still the same ones?


----------

